# Sponsor Letter Draft



## MaltedBarley (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, so this is basically the first draft of my fiancee's sponsor letter to the UKBA. I has not been corrected for grammar and errors. Is this going to be satisfactory or is their stuff that should be omitted/added? 


_Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

I am writing as a sponsor for KC to gain clearance for entry into the UK for settlement after we are married. In addition to this letter please find enclosed the following documents, photocopies and original forms: 

•	Birth certificate
•	Utility bills
•	Pay slips
•	Curriculum Vitae
•	Academic certificates 


K and I first met on the 27th March 2010 whilst my sister and I were on holiday, staying with a friend on the island of Oahu in Hawaii. We were introduced one evening in a bar in Waikiki and as we talked we both discovered that we shared similar interests, for instance we are both tennis fans and play guitar. I learnt that he lived on the island and at the time was studying medicine and training to become a Doctor. 
After initially planning to stay for three weeks, my sister and I became stranded on the island due to the volcanic ash cloud in Iceland which disrupted our transfer flights from Vancouver which we were advised to re-schedule. This gave K and I a great opportunity to see more of each other and enabled us to get to know more of one another. I found him to be a very caring and thoughtful person and he offered to show me more sights on Oahu as we started dating. 
Whilst we were together K decided to plan a trip to visit me and about a couple of weeks after my sister and I left Hawaii to fly home to the UK, K flew to London to stay with some friends he had met on a previous trip. Prior to this we managed to maintain contact via email and as I was living in Bath at the time he arranged to travel over by coach to see me. Kendon stayed in England for roughly a total of five weeks, after which he flew back to Hawaii to return to his studies. However we both agreed that we wanted to spend a lot more time with each other.
I flew back to the US on the 15th of July after being invited to a wedding by K and we stayed with his friend in L.A. We spent two nights there before both traveling back to Hawaii where I remained with K for 6 weeks. It was during this period we both decided we wanted to be in a relationship together and before I left the island we discussed subsequent trips. K then came out for about 5 weeks in Sept and Oct 2010 to stay with me and my family.

Over the past two years our feelings towards each other have grown and developed into love. I admire Ks confidence and I am attracted to his compassionate nature. We not only view our relationship as a loving partnership but also as a close friendship. In addition to these feelings we have a lot in common and enjoy the same humour and interests. 

We have both travelled to see one other on numerous occasions. Whilst Khas stayed with me and my family in the village of Holt in Wiltshire many times I have flown back to stay with him on Oahu on one more occasion since my first few trips out there and to Utah so he could introduce me to his family, whom is currently living with. We have also spent Christmas with them and also with my family.

K proposed to me in May 2011 and we celebrated our engagement in Wiltshire with my family and friends. We are to be married on September the 8th in St Catherine’s Church in Holt with a reception to follow at the Guildhall in Bath. Kendon’s family have booked flights so they can attend our wedding and shall be staying with my parents for two weeks during this time. 

After our wedding Kendon and I plan temporarily live with my parents in their second home which is adjacent to them in Holt until we have decided where we choose to settle and have both found work. We then plan to rent for a while until we are settled and ready to buy a home. Kendon wishes to complete a Masters Degree in Business and I currently work with children so hope to continue my career in the field of Early Years education, preferably working in a primary school. 
During our first year of marriage we both intend to settle in full time work and wish to live in the UK. We plan on having children within the next five years after we are settled. _


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Very good!
Put a title: 'Letter of Support by UK Sponsor' and I would start 'This is a letter of support for KC's fiancé visa application.'
List of documents isn't necessary but you can leave it in if you like. Ask the Rector of St Katherine's to write a short note with details of wedding booking to be enclosed. This will help.

As you know, there should be a similar letter of introduction by your fiancé. Don't let him copy yours!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

STEALING THIS TO USE AS A TEMPLATE!

Thank you so very much for posting!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It IS a great letter!


----------



## MaltedBarley (Nov 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Very good!
> Put a title: 'Letter of Support by UK Sponsor' and I would start 'This is a letter of support for KC's fiancé visa application.'
> List of documents isn't necessary but you can leave it in if you like. Ask the Rector of St Katherine's to write a short note with details of wedding booking to be enclosed. This will help.
> 
> As you know, there should be a similar letter of introduction by your fiancé. Don't let him copy yours!


Good to know we are doing this the right way! Actually, I am the fiance, and my fiancee who is the UK sponsor sent this to me so I could post it in the forum and gain feedback. I am preparing to write my letter of introduction. 

So basically, do I just write the same details but from my point of view and in my own words of course?

Thanks Joppa! Wanted to make sure it all checks out before finalizing!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MaltedBarley said:


> Good to know we are doing this the right way! Actually, I am the fiance, and my fiancee who is the UK sponsor sent this to me so I could post it in the forum and gain feedback. I am preparing to write my letter of introduction.
> 
> So basically, do I just write the same details but from my point of view and in my own words of course?
> 
> Thanks Joppa! Wanted to make sure it all checks out before finalizing!


Yes. The two letters should broadly agree on facts but you shouldn't copy. There may be aspects of her character which you find particularly attractive and are drawn to, for example. And distinguishing marks of your relationship, and give concrete examples of shared interest, such as music of particular artists or groups, and if sports, give teams you support, and so on.


----------



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

MaltedBarley said:


> Good to know we are doing this the right way! Actually, I am the fiance, and my fiancee who is the UK sponsor sent this to me so I could post it in the forum and gain feedback. I am preparing to write my letter of introduction.
> 
> So basically, do I just write the same details but from my point of view and in my own words of course?
> 
> Thanks Joppa! Wanted to make sure it all checks out before finalizing!


I'd say tell a similar story, or "your version" of the story. That's how I did my letter. The stories should agree but not necessarily be "exactly" the same. So tell your version and such. I kept my short, but my story agreed with the timeline my husband typed up.


----------



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

I would also make sure you put in your plane tickets if you still have them from your variuos visits. That will also help validate some of the dates of your timeline. Just a suggestion, not necessary, but it will help with validating the relationship.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you please critique my first draft letter?

_Dear Entry Clearance Officer,_

_My name is WestCoastCanadianGirl, and I am writing to you as an applicant for a Fiancée Visa in order to enter the UK to marry E.R.G., a British citizen and settle in the UK as his wife after we are married._

_E and I fist met, via e-mail, on Saturday September 24, 2011, after he replied to a “looking for pen pals” message that I had posted two years previous on the US based <NON dating/relationship website name here>. We share many similar interests, including reading, watching sport, and international travel. We hit it off almost immediately, exchanging about a dozen or so emails that first weekend._

_After a month of several-days per week email conversation, we quickly moved to chatting with each other via Skype, chatting for as many hours at a time as our work schedules and the 8 hour PST/GMT time difference would permit, and changing our phone plans in favour of those that had better long distance and text messaging rates._

_Over this time, our feelings for each other developed and grew to the point where we were soon discussing the logistics of arranging annual leave around potential trips to see each other and, more abstractly, the possibility of making the relationship more permanent._

_Owing to work obligations on my part, and the busy Christmas holiday season, our first meeting was not until December 27, 2011. I spent a wonderful week with E, seeing the sights around London and occasionally getting caught in the rain. E proposed to me just after midnight on January 1, 2012 and I happily accepted. Three weeks later, E traveled out to Vancouver for the weekend to help me celebrate my 40th birthday. Here he met my parents and some close family friends, all of whom expressed their approval of both E and our engagement_

_Over the past six months, we have been busy planning a November 2012 wedding. We will be married by <name of Vicar> at St. Stephens with St. John Church, London, with a reception at the Marriott County Hall. _

_E and I have also been travelling to see each other, with our visits occurring every 10-12 weeks. The last time that I saw e was in the morning of Tuesday May 8, 2012 at Heathrow Terminal 3. During my 13 day visit. I met E’s parents in Yorkshire and some of his work colleagues._

_We have plans to see each other again, for two weeks, starting on July 21, 2012., where he will meet my Father’s side of the family and a few of my work friends._

_After the wedding, it is our intention to reside in E’s flat in Central London, while he continues to work for the Civil Service. We hope to start a family within the next year, where I will take on the role of stay-at-home-Mum._

This is roughly 1¼ pages of A4 with a 12 pitch Times New Roman font, so I am well within the guidelines of what the length of the letter should be. What more, if anything should I include?

More importantly, how do I wind the letter up?

I will be supplying all of the supporting documents (first emails with a 24-09-2011 start date, itineraries, Skype screen shots, contract with the hotel, photos etc), and while I am going to indicate on the application that I am not currently seeking w*rk, it is my intention to go out and find a job just as soon as I am allowed to do so... I may have to go back to school for a time (if I decide to resume w*rking as a pharmacy technician), but it is my intention to w*rk at least part time until I go on maternity leave. Should I tell them of this plan or just keep the last passage as is?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Your letter sounds good to me; I think I would briefly mention the training as a pharmacy tech and the willingness to work until the children come along, and then end it there. 

I agree with making sure the ECO knows that although you did 'meet' online, you met on a non-dating site. 

I met my husband online in early 2008 online at a current events discussion forum and I made sure to highlight that fact in my introduction letter (much briefer, I think it was a total of three short paragraphs, lol). 

I gave the url too in my intro letter so the ECO could have a look if really concerned that this might be a sham thing. We 'met' online in early 2008 (March), but although we were emailing and telephoning from Nov 2008, we didn't start thinking romance until around Aug 2009, and didn't meet in person until Aug 2010-five months later, though, we were married. 

So many people are meeting online now that I think this will become an issue soon-I just don't think the UKBA sees meeting on a dating site as a plus especially if there haven't been several years between meeting online and deciding to marry. So your pointing out that you didn't meet on a dating site might make a difference. We may never know for sure, but it can't hurt to make a point of the fact that you 'met' on a common interests site rather than a dating site.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Your letter sounds good to me; I think I would briefly mention the training as a pharmacy tech and the willingness to work until the children come along, and then end it there.


Sounds like a plan. I'd be sure to mention that I'd be seeking work as an apprentice with the Gen. Pharmacy Council, as they dictate everything to do with that aspect of the NHS.



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I agree with making sure the ECO knows that although you did 'meet' online, you met on a non-dating site.
> 
> I met my husband online in early 2008 online at a current events discussion forum and I made sure to highlight that fact in my introduction letter (much briefer, I think it was a total of three short paragraphs, lol).
> 
> I gave the url too in my intro letter so the ECO could have a look if really concerned that this might be a sham thing. We 'met' online in early 2008 (March), but although we were emailing and telephoning from Nov 2008, we didn't start thinking romance until around Aug 2009, and didn't meet in person until Aug 2010-five months later, though, we were married.


We met via the American Foundation for the Blind... I was looking for someone to practice my Braille sight reading and writing skills, and figured that that place would be as good as any to find someone who might be willing to help.

E linked the message I had posted in his first email, so I think I'll take you up on your suggestion and include the link and elaborate there.



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> So many people are meeting online now that I think this will become an issue soon-I just don't think the UKBA sees meeting on a dating site as a plus especially if there haven't been several years between meeting online and deciding to marry. So your pointing out that you didn't meet on a dating site might make a difference. We may never know for sure, but it can't hurt to make a point of the fact that you 'met' on a common interests site rather than a dating site.


Yes, it's been my intention from the beginning to stress that E and I met through a neutral third party that was NOT intended to be a dating site (there are people posting "seeking Mr/Ms Right" messages). I originally had a blurb in the letter giving my reasons for the message board post but deleted it for 
the sake of verbosity. I think I'll put it back in.

As always, thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Your letter sounds good to me; I think I would briefly mention the training as a pharmacy tech and the willingness to work until the children come along, and then end it there.
> 
> I agree with making sure the ECO knows that although you did 'meet' online, you met on a non-dating site.
> 
> ...


Hi American In Scotland. Me and my boyfriend met on a dating website called match.com and your above message really worries me  Should we state the name of the website at all? We have met there, but after one month we moved to mailing each other via Facebook. Do you think we will have problems with the fact that we met on a dating website? Should we simply say 'we met online' without stating where exactly?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Hi American In Scotland. Me and my boyfriend met on a dating website called match.com and your above message really worries me  Should we state the name of the website at all? We have met there, but after one month we moved to mailing each other via Facebook. Do you think we will have problems with the fact that we met on a dating website? Should we simply say 'we met online' without stating where exactly?


I think I would simply say 'met online'; if the ECO wants to know exactly where online, he/she will ask. I'd wait to be asked


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I think I would simply say 'met online'; if the ECO wants to know exactly where online, he/she will ask. I'd wait to be asked


Thanks for advice. 
Although I don't understand, will it really make the difference if we met on the dating website? We both were there only for a short period of time (one month only) and since the time we met, we never went there again.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Thanks for advice.
> Although I don't understand, will it really make the difference if we met on the dating website? We both were there only for a short period of time (one month only) and since the time we met, we never went there again.


Lately I don't know what makes a difference to be blunt. 

What I do know, though, is that they are looking at every avenue that could be a potential 'sham' entryway to marriage to a settled person in the UK, and I just have a feeling-a personal feeling only-that since so many sham marriages come about through meeting online, they are going to look at dating sites as a potential avenue in the near future.

It is just a feeling that I have (no, I'm not psychic, just old, lol), based partly on attitudes I've seen and read towards relationships that have started online. Plus in the US there is a lot of anti-dating site press, especially towards the online 'marriage markets' of Russian and Indonesian women. It's tragic that legitimate sites like Match.com and eHarmony (both with very good records of marriages and long-term relationships being made and enduring) are caught up in the general disdain towards 'dating sites'. 

Try not to worry-you know that you and your fiance have a real, solid, and enduring relationship. Not to mention those outstanding test scores and your education. I think you'll be fine. Not that I'm the one making the decision, though, you're going to have to 'sweat it out' like the rest of us have once you submit your application. But try not to worry anyway! (Trust me, I know that's not especially helpful)


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Lately I don't know what makes a difference to be blunt.
> 
> What I do know, though, is that they are looking at every avenue that could be a potential 'sham' entryway to marriage to a settled person in the UK, and I just have a feeling-a personal feeling only-that since so many sham marriages come about through meeting online, they are going to look at dating sites as a potential avenue in the near future.
> 
> ...


Thank you American In Scotland! 
I am really worried about all this, and it even made me sick. I have headaches three days in a row and feel really weak  I need a vacation. 
We met online, but it was back in 2010, so two years past and we want to marry, does it still look a 'sham'? I have never experienced problems with the visa issues, like many Russians do due to their reputation. I have a really good job here, experience and savings. And I never let him pay for me in any occasion. So, I really hope they dont judge our application only because we met on a dating website. Although, as you said, match.com is a really decent website with good feedbacks (we even thought to write a letter to them to say 'thank you')


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> Thank you American In Scotland!
> I am really worried about all this, and it even made me sick. I have headaches three days in a row and feel really weak  I need a vacation.
> We met online, but it was back in 2010, so two years past and we want to marry, does it still look a 'sham'? I have never experienced problems with the visa issues, like many Russians do due to their reputation. I have a really good job here, experience and savings. And I never let him pay for me in any occasion. So, I really hope they dont judge our application only because we met on a dating website. Although, as you said, match.com is a really decent website with good feedbacks (we even thought to write a letter to them to say 'thank you')


Two years of a continuing relationship that lead to a marriage proposal is probably a good thing in their eyes I don't think the way you met initially is as important as that from everything I've read on the UKBA site. 

I (like just about everyone else here) know what you mean about feeling sick! I knew in my heart that my husband and I had a good application but I was sick right through to the minute I cleared Immigration and met my husband in the Welcoming Hall at Edinburgh Airport, lol! I kept expecting them to change their minds, and there really was no reason for that to have happened. 

I think too, that you will be submitting a 'good' application-you are intelligent, have an education, savings, a good immigration history with no refusals or overstays, etc. With the two year relationship, I'd think you have a good a chance as anyone at getting a positive answer on your application!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words, American in Scotland. I am glad that you had no problems with your visa application and hope I will have the same story 
Right, this is a letter of introduction of my fiance and if you dont mind, can you say your opinion on it? Mine states similar things, but in a slightly different way - we did not want to copy the letters from each other! 
To Whom It May Concern – in respect of 'zama' – VAF4A Fiancé Visa Application – sponsored by xxxx


Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction


zama and I first met in October 2010 on match.com – an internet dating website. Despite the fact that the two of us live in separate, distant countries, our relationship has blossomed into one that is fully devoted and adoring.

Our first physical contact came after four months of exchanging emails. Zama and two of her friends had organised a one week trip to London. Due to the relationship that had begun to develop between the two of us, zama agreed to extend her stay in the UK for a further week, with her two friends returning to Kazakhstan as originally intended. On 19th February 2011, zama caught a train from London to Solihull, where I had agreed to meet her. We stayed that night in my flat in Birmingham, before heading to Liverpool where we had booked a hotel for two nights. The prime reason for visiting Liverpool was to go on the Anfield Stadium Tour as both zama and I are big Liverpool FC fans. We had a lot of fun and enjoyment whilst in Liverpool and spent our final night together back in my flat in Birmingham before zama boarded a train to London in order to catch her flight back home.

Having thoroughly enjoyed one another’s company, the interaction and emails between the two of us intensified and we arranged a 10 day holiday in Almaty, Kazakhstan for June 2011. Whilst in Almaty, we went on several day tours to Issyk Lake, Charyn Canyon, Turgen Gorge and Ili Alatau National Park. In addition, we visited Kok-Tobe, Medeu and Chimbulak. It was during this holiday that we grew even closer, consolidating our relationship. On arriving at Almaty airport to return home, the ache in our hearts was visible to see and made us both realise how much we meant to one other.

The immediate months after our vacation in Almaty were difficult and we started to arrange our next meeting. Having taken work commitments and general logistics into account, we decided that the most convenient location and arrangement for the two of us to meet again would be for zama to spend Christmas 2011 in England with me, staying in my flat. Unfortunately one month before zama arrived, my mum died after a very short battle with cancer. Due to this tragedy, zama brought forward the dates of her flight to Birmingham in order to be with me and give me the strength that I needed to cope with such a loss. I shall never forget the support that zama provided me with during the most devastating period of my life. In total, zama and I spent just over three weeks together in December 2011 / January 2012. During this time, we visited many places, including Warwick Castle, Stratford-upon-Avon, Liverpool, Swansea and Edinburgh – where we spent New Year’s Eve at the Hogmanay Street Party. In addition, we celebrated my 30th birthday and Christmas together. It was during this vacation that zama met my friends and family, with zama meeting my Grandparents, Auntie, Uncle, Cousins and Nieces on Christmas Day during our Christmas Dinner at my Dad’s house.

If it were possible, the time we spent with each other over Christmas 2011 brought the two of us even closer together. When saying our goodbyes at Birmingham airport in January 2012, we realised that our relationship had deepened to a point whereby we want to be permanently with each other every day our lives. It is this love and desire that acts as the prime catalyst to this Fiance Visa Application.

Whilst we finalise this Fiance Visa Application, we are also preparing to visit Thailand together in June 2012, with our flights and hotels for this holiday already booked. We are hopeful that zama’s Fiancé Visa Application will be looked upon favourably so that we can live our lives in alignment with our life aspirations. We intend to marry in 2012 and have zama move and settle permanently with me in my flat in Birmingham to start a family. zama and I are quite simply the perfect match and we are both so happy that we have found one another. Living thousands of miles away from each other, conversing only at weekends (due to time difference) via Skype is extremely difficult although it does provide a degree of solace for the interim. I know I can wholeheartedly say that I have never before felt the bond and love that we share.

In an attempt to substantiate our relationship, several supporting documents, including photographs of our time together, are included in this Fiancé Visa Application. I have booked a date of 19th November 2012 with Birmingham Register Office as our date to ‘give notice’ ahead of our wedding – evidence of which is contained herewith. We have not yet booked a wedding date as Birmingham Registry Office are unwilling to book the date until zama is physically in the country – however it is our intention to get married on 20th December 2012, which is also my birthday.

In respect of my suitability as a sponsor, the supporting documentation will show that I am a Quantity Surveyor earning £xxxxxx per annum plus a car allowance. I own my two bedroom flat, which is my permanent residence. I currently live by myself. I have an outstanding mortgage of circa £xxxxx. I have personal savings just over £xxxxxx; this does not include any inheritance that I am due from my mother’s passing. I would describe myself as being very financially secure and I certainly live within my means, which allows me to save on average £650 per month. The only other debt that I have is my car, which my company car allowance more than covers leaving a surplus of £xxx per month for me to take as cash. The credit for the car is approximately £xxxx. However as this is a company car scheme I have automatically enrolled onto the ‘Early Termination Insurance’. This means that if I were to leave my employment, the Early Termination Insurance would cover the shortfall between the sale value of the car and the outstanding credit up to a maximum shortfall of £xxxxx. As stated, all the relevant documentation has been included within the supporting documents. 

Due to my secure financial standing, I believe that I have the funds and accommodation necessary to provide zama with the support that she will require to live permanently in the UK. I will ensure that zama will not be supported by, or become a burden to, the public funds. Once married, we intend on applying for a spouse visa for zama , and if successfully obtained, zama will be allowed to work in the UK. In this circumstance, it is our intention for zama to find employment using her CIMA Management Accountant qualifications (part qualified) and fluent English to find employment suited to her professional experience.

In finishing, zama and I share a truly deep love for one another and the physical distance between us becomes more unbearable by the day. I sincerely hope for this Fiancé Visa Application to be viewed upon favourably so that zama and I can share our daily lives with one another.
Should the UK Border Agency require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me, using the details as listed on the first page of this letter.


Yours faithfully,
xxxxxxx


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh sniffle, what a lovely romance! (And the letter isn't bad, either 

Hopefully Joppa will be along soon to review both of your letters, yours and WCCG, but from what I've read, both are great!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Oh sniffle, what a lovely romance! (And the letter isn't bad, either
> 
> Hopefully Joppa will be along soon to review both of your letters, yours and WCCG, but from what I've read, both are great!


Lol Me and my boyfriend are very romantic!  Thank you!
Will wait what Joppa says about our letter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's too long and wordy. Cut it by at least 1/3. Your word count should be maximum 1,000. You don't have to give such details as your complications in pregnancy, name of your pets and other unnecessary facts. Concentrate on quality of relationship - what you have in common, how you see your future together, and any unusual facets that may merit a comment or explanation.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh thanks Joppa, i would have continued but first I wanted a valuable opinion like yours! I agree it's a bit long!  Will make changes promptly!!! Thanks so much, as always!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As you have put a lot of personal details, which you shouldn't on a public forum (it may even be seen by Home Office!), I'm going to delete your post for your own protection.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Ooops! Okay, thanks a lot!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Oh sniffle, what a lovely romance! (And the letter isn't bad, either
> 
> Hopefully Joppa will be along soon to review both of your letters, yours and WCCG, but from what I've read, both are great!


I agree very romantic


----------



## Esthi (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, is this type of letter only necessary for the application of a fiance visa? I'm applying for a spouse visa within the UK as we are already married. I an currently on a student visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Esthi said:


> Hi, is this type of letter only necessary for the application of a fiance visa? I'm applying for a spouse visa within the UK as we are already married. I an currently on a student visa.


Yes, they are useful. Just take your history through marriage to your new life, and conclude with your hope and plan for the future. You must show you intend to live together permanently in UK.


----------



## amtanti (May 4, 2012)

I'm in the middle of writing my introduction letter for me EEA FPI application and I was wondering- is it okay to use a little bit of humor in the letter? Below is a paragraph from my letter and at the part where I mention that my husband has been working very hard to get the house ready for me once I can join him, I was going to say that with my husband doing the decorating and not me for once, who knows what I'm going to walk into haha. 

Orrrrr, maybe I should just leave it totally serious and not any humor at all? Thoughts anyone? 


_My husband left and entered the UK on April 3rd 2012 and soon after began working full time. He has since opened a bank account with Bank of Scotland, signed a mobile contract, purchased a car and secured a home for us in Dalkeith. He has been working very hard to make the house ready for when I can join him. Although we miss each other terribly we have kept in very close contact via emails, online chats and telephone calls. We are very much looking forward to the day when we will be reunited and can start living this chapter of our lives together before the next chapter- where we hope to start a family._


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Humour tends to fall flat in a serious business like visa application. Just stick to facts, not too many details, be businesslike.


----------



## amtanti (May 4, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Humour tends to fall flat in a serious business like visa application. Just stick to facts, not too many details, be businesslike.


Will do, thanks


----------

